
In effort to shut down Telegram, Russia blocks Amazon, Google network addresses - coolspot
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/04/in-effort-to-shut-down-telegram-russia-blocks-amazon-google-network-addresses/
======
coolspot
Blocked networks (currently 19M IPs[1]):

Amazon

    
    
        13.125.0.0/16
        13.56.0.0/14
        13.230.0.0/15
        18.130.0.0/16
        18.144.0.0/16
        18.184.0.0/15
        18.194.0.0/15
        18.196.0.0/15
        18.218.0.0/16
        18.236.0.0/15
        34.192.0.0/10
        35.156.0.0/14
        35.160.0.0/13
        35.176.0.0/15 NEW
        35.178.0.0/15
        35.180.0.0/16
        52.32.0.0/16 NEW
        52.56.0.0/16
        52.57.0.0/16
        52.58.0.0/15
        52.64.0.0/12
        52.192.0.0/11
        54.212.0.0/15 NEW
        54.144.0.0/12
        54.160.0.0/12
        54.228.0.0/15
    

Microsoft Azure

    
    
        51.136.0.0/15
        51.136.0.0/16
    

Blackberry

    
    
        68.171.224.0/19
        74.82.64.0/19
        103.246.200.0/22
        178.239.88.0/21
    
    

DigitalOcean

    
    
        128.199.0.0/16
        139.59.0.0/16
        159.89.0.0/16
        159.203.0.0/16
        165.227.0.0/16
        167.99.0.0/16
        174.138.0.0/17
        188.166.0.0/17
        206.189.0.0/16
    
    

Google

    
    
        23.251.128.0/19
        35.184.0.0/13
        35.192.0.0/12
        35.224.0.0/12
    
    

Telegram

    
    
        91.108.4.0/20
        91.108.16.0/22
        91.108.56.0/22
        109.239.140.0/24
        149.154.160.0/20
    

Others

    
    
        35.208.0.0/12 — Merit Network
        159.65.0.0/16 — phscare.org
        203.104.128.0/20 — linecorp.com
        203.104.144.0/21 — linecorp.com
        203.104.152.0/22 — linecorp.com
    

[1] - [https://usher2.club/en/](https://usher2.club/en/)

